# Neat Marklin/LGB club DVD- Massoth feature



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure how many of us LGB Club members are around here these days, but if so did anyone else watch the DVD that came with the latest club mailing? I thought the feature on the Massoth family was really interesting--showing their little factory, machining their own heat sinks and soldering things together--makes you appreciate all the work and care that goes into their products and the fact that there is an actual family working together and not some huge mindless corporation in China. They did a loco conversion on a Sumpter Valley which was interesting too. Overall I thought the video was well done and there was a feature movie on the RhB Bernina line at the end as a special bonus! Anybody else see it?

Keith


----------



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

I again that the video was well done. A few comments, first after viewing the video that Marklin/LGB may just survive the financial problems as clearly this was a marketing expenditure that impressed m,e and I am sure other LGB fans. Second, I visited the Coppengen factory last year and witnessed manufacturing on LGB products. The factory was neat and modern. Another committment to the future. Thirdly, the digital conversion of the Sumpter Valley brought back memories of the LGB Telegram series on digital conversions. I hope we see more of the layman technical assistance. Finally, the Bernina was well done as I have ridden the RhB and will do so again this fall. It brought back wonderful memories. 

Gross Bahn Bob


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i was a member for several years-then, after the marklin buy of lgb, 
and my old membership played out, 
it seemed that for about 60 dollars i would only get the depesche- 

which worked out to about 15 dollars or so per issue as i recall 
it seemed the majority of bebefits were abroad-tours etc 

as a red box guy.... 
have things changed-shoud i reconsider?


----------



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

The annual fee for the LGB Club is $56.00. For that fee you receive six issues a year of the LGB Club magazine and the new Marklin (combination of Marklin, Trix and LGB articles) the new LGB catalog and a brochure of new LGB releases plus a video twice a year. There is a big change from two years ago. I think the value is good. 
Gross Bahn Bob


----------

